# Incomplete Evacuation--need many suppositories



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

I got off the perdiem with senna and use 1 to 4 citrucel tabs a day, along with raw carrots and a big bowl of fiber one.My new problem is I have one moderate bowel movenent and must use up to 6 suppositories to get the rest out.This morning I had a giant BM (formed) and constant contractions in my sigmoid colon. The first suppository pulled down another massive formed BM.I also have to use 2 when I get home from work--I used to have just a little hard stool after work; now I have soft stool that won't come out.My last colonoscopy was 3/31/01 when I was diagnosed with IBS with poor muscle tone due to overuse of laxatives (1 tablespoon of senna at night)I also CANT go in public; when Iwas IBS D (until '95) I could go anywhere.Any thoughts/advice? I go to the GP soon, who got me off senna.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

bump


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

Hey, long time no hear from! I use the suppositories also. I started Zelnorm last Thurs., and I quit taking them already cause they seemed to give me more gas which I definitely do not need. They did not help with the C either. Still had to use suppositories. I did ask the doctor about the supps, and he said they were harmless. I told him fiber gives me gas, or more gas. I was his 1st patient to get the Zelnorm, and he said it was a motility drug. I know you have a lot of trouble, as I do. I've lost my job, so when I'm off I'm going to change some things around. I think I'll take the supps at night. I get really bad gas, well all day, but at night it's been even worse. I thought maybe I might sleep through some of that if I take them at night. I think if you need to go, and you can feel it, take the suppositories, and don't worry about. I've been using them for 10yrs. I still have lots of problems, but I have them with, or without the supps. Take care.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Thanks Paolo, I had noted that I'd not be posting.Sorry about your job. Thanks for the advice, you make me feel better.Is Zelnorm "legal" now in the U.S.? When I stopped surfing in June, it was still not approved.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Glycerin suppositories do not work for me. Dulcolax suppositories (bisacodyl) work well. Has anyone used Dulcolax daily (or any non glycerin suppository) for years?


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

Zelnorm's legal now.


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

What's the main ingredient in the Dulcolax? Dr. asked me what type I used, but I use the glycerine. I bought some liquid glycerine for my face, but I was thinking about trying to use for the other, but I think I'll stick with the supps. I'm using. I have to use quite a few also. I've done the six thing also. I use in the morning, but I'm going to try at night. You know I think they give me spasms in my rectum, and might make me more gassy. Can that be possible? The glycerine is a lubricant, but I don't truly understand how they work. Thank you Joyce for caring about the job. It's traumatic, but I'll survive. Eventually I'll find something else.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Hi JoanI use them too.. I get the incomplete evacuation sometimes too. What I do when I get this feeling is use another supp until only glycerine comes out, that's when I use up to 6. I up my fibre to twice a day when that happens and it usualy takes care of it. I asked my gastro doc last week and he says it's ok to use glycerine every day. I wouldn't take ducolax, senna or any "hard" laxative. So far the glycerine does the job. I take one heaping tbsp of metamucil in the morning with an extra big glass of water. Whole wheat everything and the highest amount of fibre in my cereal, I add flax to my cereal. Lots of water in the day. I avoid soy, beans, eggs, lactose. I take 2 tsp of prodiem (brown container) before bed. I take with supper 425 mg of magnesium with probiotics and acidophilus. IBS sucks! Hope this helps you


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

thanks to all who responded.I find that magnesium gives me TOO much soft stool that STILL won't come out, so I gave it up.Obviously, if we have soft stool and must use six supps, we have a major motility prob.Not going in public is a psychological prob, but I can't find a shrink/counselor/PhD who deals with this.Just venting,Joan


----------



## Kimberly Norton (Sep 9, 2002)

Try an Enema. It works better than a suppository.


----------

